# Camy Diver Repair



## Nawrp (Oct 15, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I recently bought this Camy diver. As you can see the mineral has to be changed. I managed to remove the bezel which was completely glued tight and full of dirt. Can anyone tell me how to change the glass? And the 64 000 dollar question. Ca a replacement be found? Cheers


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Looks like and Armed Glass ( tension ring) remove the movement and push the glass out, by pressing on the inside of the glass. It is a tight fit. Hope this helps. If not then shout for further advice.


----------



## Nawrp (Oct 15, 2017)

Cheers@simon2 . I will not neccessarily have to replace with a Camy glass? Just one that has the same dimensions? Is there some sort of glass table or registrer?I've got quite a few Camys including this one in as new condition. I'll post a photo later. The youngest daughter is calling me for footie.

Cheers


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

The glass is a standard " Tension Ring" Glass ( also known as an "Armed Glass) Its best to measure the diameter of the case, rather than the diameter of the glass. Sometimes the tension ring supplied with a new glass has to be replaced with the original inner tension ring, so don't loose it. if you can supply an accurate measurement I will send you a glass.


----------



## Nawrp (Oct 15, 2017)

Thanks@simon2 . You've been extremely helpful . I will try and get the glass off tommorrow and get hold of a micrometer. I'll keep you updated. Cheers


----------



## Nawrp (Oct 15, 2017)

Hello everyone. Do you have glasses for other brands Simon such as eterna matic?

Cheers


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

I have a vast range of glasses. But not all Brands carry case numbers. therefore it is necessary to measure the case bezel. Probably easier for me to "supply and Fit" Here if you need me.


----------



## Nawrp (Oct 15, 2017)

Hello everyone.

Thank you @simon2 . I agree. Each to his own. I have other restoration projects and will probably send a few over to you. When I cannot say. They are more or less "retirement" related which sadly is not quite upon me yet.

Happy Christmas to one and all.

Cheers


----------

